# ductlator program



## engalaa2001 (21 يوليو 2006)

هذا البرنامج لعمل sizing لمجارى الهواء (ducts)
Vmax.= 1300 fpm


----------



## air_con (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

_شكراجزيلا على البرنامج بارك الله فيك ._


----------



## عمرو سليم (17 نوفمبر 2006)

.جزاكم الله كل خير يا باشمهندس علاء 


http://www.khayma.com/kujfu/HGG1.exe


----------



## al-saadi (17 نوفمبر 2006)

تشكر على البرنامج يا أخ علاء و عمرو سليم


----------



## amr fathy (9 ديسمبر 2006)

تشكر على البرنامج


----------



## eslam5amis (10 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nasir4791 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا علي البرنامج الرائع


----------



## haiderhamza (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع لكن هل هذا اخر اصدار للبرنامج تحيه لك وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## ibrahim afify (3 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم لما فيه الخير ونفعكم بما علمكم وعلمكم ما ينفعكم


----------



## احمد تايجر (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tamer369 (3 يناير 2015)

مشكوووور


----------

